# Indoor cat food



## carthorse (5 February 2013)

We have a kitten who is now 5 months old. He will have to  be an indoor cat as next door have a rather nasty doberman that would eat him!
He is a BSH boy we have been feeding him Applaw dry kitten food plus a tin of Applaw kitten food. He has two dirt trays one upstairs and one downstairs. He has the run of the house which is quite large, accept grandaughters room due to hamster in there . He decides to do a poo every morning at 5am in the upstairs tray which is in my room. I have to get up as it stinks!
Are there any cat foods which give less stink, should I just put tray on landing and hope everyone can stand stink for awhile or close my bedroom so he has to use downstairs one.
I dont really mind as I just put the tray outdoors and go back to bed for an  hour


----------



## carthorse (5 February 2013)

If he needs a pee during that time he goes downstairs


----------



## Bionic Boy (5 February 2013)

I have 2 indoor cats and another that treats the place like a hotel but is such a wimp that doesn't like bad weather he is almost in for 6 months of the year anyway.

I feed mine 1 sachet of Felix in the morning and then leave Hills Science Indoor dry food out for them all the time.

They have got 2 little trays that are both downstairs, they have never had a tray upstairs so have never got used to it.  Not sure if you changed yours now just to be downstairs it might cause a little accident now and then.

As for the smell, 2 are fine but Albert - well you have never smelt anything like it and he always seems to go when I have visitors


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 February 2013)

carthorse said:



			We have a kitten who is now 5 months old. He will have to  be an indoor cat as next door have a rather nasty doberman that would eat him!
He is a BSH boy we have been feeding him Applaw dry kitten food plus a tin of Applaw kitten food. He has two dirt trays one upstairs and one downstairs. He has the run of the house which is quite large, accept grandaughters room due to hamster in there . He decides to do a poo every morning at 5am in the upstairs tray which is in my room. I have to get up as it stinks!
Are there any cat foods which give less stink, should I just put tray on landing and hope everyone can stand stink for awhile or close my bedroom so he has to use downstairs one.
I dont really mind as I just put the tray outdoors and go back to bed for an  hour
		
Click to expand...


 why not contact the CPL  they / we care for indoor cats

http://www.canterbury.cats.org.uk/canterbury/adopt-a-cat/indoor-cats/


----------

